# Xbox Live Connection Issue (still works but odd issue)



## KingMiedus (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had this issue for quite some time now, and I think it may be due to recovering my gamertag on a different console, switching harddrive and doing a recovery, or just switching my Xbox in general.

So here is my issue: everytime I turn on my Xbox it will automatically sign me into Xbox live as it normally would. However any time I go into a game (any game really) and try to play an online match it will have issues, and not connect, so all I do is pull up the Xbox guide and go back to dashboard. I will then be automatically disconnected from Xbox live. Upon signing back in, everything works perfectly.

The issue here then, is that I have to do this every single time I turn on my Xbox, so this issue is just that this is a bit of a hassle and I thought hey, might as well see if anyone has ever had this issue and if they were able to correct it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

An idea which you could do is to make a new profile begging with Aa and when your xbox starts, it will load that profile.

You can then just sign out of that profile and into your own.

Hope this speeds it up for you,
Redeye


----------



## KingMiedus (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I just tried this and it doesn't appear to work. It seems that I need to attempt to connect to a game server first (as opposed to just the Xbox Live servers). Then get automatically signed out when going back to the dashboard, then sign back in before it will work, any change in the auto-sign in process at the beginning doesn't seem to fix the issue.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This isn't the case with Normal Users so it must be a problem your side.

An idea would be to contact your ISP to see if they have anything to do with it (say blocking one of the Xbox Live Servers).


----------



## KingMiedus (Jan 22, 2011)

I can say for sure it isn't my ISP as I have had this same issue in 3 different cities with 3 different ISPs, all with the same gamertag however. 
So it is on my end in that I screwed up my gamertag somehow (quite possibly due to the recovery process).

It seems like its an issue that would be too hard to explain properly to a support agent at Microsoft, I guess I'll have to live with it


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Perhaps if you manage to find one of them with multiple brain cells, they can help you sort the problem


----------

